# TriglavNationalPark has become a moderator



## mkellogg

Hi everybody 

I'm happy to announce that TriglavNationalPark will be working with Jana337 and Sokol in moderating the Other Slavic Languages forum.

Wish him luck!

Mike


----------



## Vanda

Yayyy!!! At first I thought someone was announcing a National Park.

Bem-vindo ao time, Parque Nacional! Have mercy on newbies!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Welcome aboard *


----------



## Orlin

Čestitam!


----------



## Gévy

¡Bienvenido al grupo!


----------



## Sowka

*A very warm welcome to the team, TriglavNationalPark! *


----------



## Nunty

Welcome, TNP!


----------



## Loob

Welcome from me too, TNP.

(Don't forget to come and visit us in English Only occasionally - if time permits!)


----------



## Zsanna

A very warm welcome from a neighbour, too!


----------



## ewie

A warm welcome from me too, Triglav


----------



## cyanista

*Dobrodošel, Triglav!*

*Always remember:*

*Pamet je boljša kot žamet! 
*


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

I agree, cyanista!

Hvala, thank you, obrigado, grazie, merci, gracias, תודה לך, danke, благодаря, köszönöm, спасибо, and дзякуй to all of you!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Benvenuto Parco Nazionale!!


----------



## wildan1

Welcome TNP

...from the foothills of the Shenandoah National Park to yours in Slovenia!

Bill (French-English Forums)


----------



## JeSuisSnob

¡Bienvenido al equipo, TriglavNationalPark!


----------



## Trisia

Welcome to the team, Triglav.


----------



## sokol

Dobrodošli v ekipi moderatorjev WordReference-a*)!

Ne čakaj pomladi, ne čakaj na maj - Triglav začne moderirati zdaj. 

*) Kako se sklanja "WordReference"?


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Welcome to the gang!  How nice to have you here!


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Thanks again!



sokol said:


> *) Kako se sklanja "WordReference"?


 
When the final letter of foreign names and borrowings is silent, as it is in this case, it's dropped when the word is declined:

WordReference --> *WordReferenca*

However, another common option in situations with proper nouns is to avoid this situation altogether by substituting a different noun:

...v ekipi moderatorjev *foruma WordReference*.

"WordReference" now modifies "forum" and is no longer declined.


----------



## frida-nc

A very enthusiastic welcome to _Moderacja..._
We do hope it will be a good experience!


----------

